# Why is my PC crashing every day?



## JohnJSal

Over the past year, my PC sometimes crashes with a blue screen. I can't really get any information from this screen because it doesn't stay on long before the computer resets. Once it resets, there's usually no further error message or information to gather.

Lately, however, it's been crashing every day for the past four or five days. As far as I know, I haven't changed anything on my system. I've run a disk check, disk defrag, virus scan, and malware scan, and all checks out okay.

These latest crashes have been while I've been playing a game, but I'm pretty sure it's not the game, because I've played it before with no problems, and the crashes used to occur even when I wasn't playing. Sometimes the crashes occurred in the middle of the night when I wasn't even using my computer. I would see the blue screen flash from my bed and wonder what in the world had just happened!

Anyway, until recently everything was fine after a reset, but lately my computer has been very unresponsive after a crash reset. When I click on the Start button, or try to open a program, it takes a long time. When I try Ctrl+Alt+Del, the screen eventually goes black and says it was unable to open the Task Manager. I usually have to reset a second or third time to get everything running smoothly again (until the next crash...).

Sometimes, but not always, after a reset, there is a dialog box that gives information. Until now I haven't been able to copy and paste this information, because I wasn't able to open Notepad without the PC freezing again. Finally, I was just able to do it, so I thought I'd post that information here.

I hope someone can at least give me some advice on what might be the problem. I'm guessing a full reinstall of Windows may be in order, but I'm worried that if the problem is actually the hard drive, then that will be a waste of time. Are there better tests I can run to figure out the real issue?

Thanks!

Edit: I should probably add that the first time it crashed during the game (LOTRO), I wasn't able to reload the game properly. It seemed to be corrupt in some way, and so I had to completely reinstall it. So far that hasn't happened during the other crashes. I'm guessing it's not the game causing it (because I've been playing the game for a year and it never did it during gameplay before), but I wanted to mention this just in case I'm wrong.


----------



## noahre86

Seagate drives are not the most reliable drives, but I would I personally think' before you go out and buy a new HDD, try a OS reinstall.


----------



## wolfeking

seagate are pretty good drives. 

more times than not, BSODs are from RAM failure. Get a copy of Memtest and run it over night. In the morning look at it and see if it states any errors. Once you do that, we can move forward with diagnostics.


----------



## johnb35

Hold off on running memtest until you do this.

Download *BlueScreenView*
No installation required.
Unzip downloaded file and double click on *BlueScreenView.exe* file to run the program.
When scanning is done, go *Edit>Select All*.
Go *File>Save Selected Items*, and save the report as *BSOD.txt*.
Open *BSOD.txt* in Notepad, copy all content, and paste it into your next reply.


----------



## JohnJSal

johnb35 said:


> Hold off on running memtest until you do this.
> 
> Download *BlueScreenView*
> No installation required.
> Unzip downloaded file and double click on *BlueScreenView.exe* file to run the program.
> When scanning is done, go *Edit>Select All*.
> Go *File>Save Selected Items*, and save the report as *BSOD.txt*.
> Open *BSOD.txt* in Notepad, copy all content, and paste it into your next reply.



I assume it worked properly. It seemed to be done as soon as I opened it. Here's what I got:


==================================================
Dump File         : 052512-21808-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 5/25/2012 8:35:54 PM
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : ffffffff`989d0000
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3       : fffff800`02aa82f8
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000005
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\052512-21808-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 290,728
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 052512-17706-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 5/25/2012 5:42:49 PM
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : ffffffff`90fe0000
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3       : fffff800`02af62f8
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000005
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\052512-17706-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 290,736
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 052412-17238-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 5/24/2012 12:10:11 AM
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : ffffffff`91270000
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3       : fffff800`02af02f8
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000005
Caused By Driver  : win32k.sys
Caused By Address : win32k.sys+71dd1
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\052412-17238-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 290,720
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 052312-15178-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 5/23/2012 3:36:39 PM
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : ffffffff`86010000
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3       : fffff800`02aa22f8
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000005
Caused By Driver  : dxgkrnl.sys
Caused By Address : dxgkrnl.sys+70764
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\052312-15178-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 290,736
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 052312-20638-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 5/23/2012 1:35:12 AM
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : ffffffff`84570000
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3       : fffff800`02aec2f8
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000005
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\052312-20638-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 290,736
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 052212-16052-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 5/22/2012 7:54:58 PM
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : ffffffff`84370000
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3       : fffff800`02afe2f8
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000005
Caused By Driver  : dxgkrnl.sys
Caused By Address : dxgkrnl.sys+313f
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\052212-16052-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 290,736
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 052212-19484-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 5/22/2012 1:31:25 AM
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : ffffffff`81370000
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3       : fffff800`02a9c2f8
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000005
Caused By Driver  : dxgkrnl.sys
Caused By Address : dxgkrnl.sys+70700
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\052212-19484-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 290,672
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 052012-20498-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 5/20/2012 10:32:29 PM
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : ffffffff`91250000
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3       : fffff800`02ae62f8
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000005
Caused By Driver  : ha20x2k.sys
Caused By Address : ha20x2k.sys+1396c0
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\052012-20498-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 290,736
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 022912-22978-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 2/29/2012 12:16:42 PM
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000009f
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000003
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`0436e060
Parameter 3       : fffff800`00b9c518
Parameter 4       : fffffa80`042d5d30
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\022912-22978-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 903,192
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 022412-21855-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 2/24/2012 12:19:19 PM
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000009f
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000003
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`042e2060
Parameter 3       : fffff800`03ffb518
Parameter 4       : fffffa80`0402ea00
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\022412-21855-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 903,192
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 121811-23462-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 12/18/2011 5:40:12 PM
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000000a
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000008
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : fffff800`02fff7f7
Caused By Driver  : hal.dll
Caused By Address : hal.dll+47f7
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\121811-23462-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 290,736
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 111611-21138-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 11/16/2011 12:29:55 PM
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000009f
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000003
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`0437ea20
Parameter 3       : fffff800`03fe9518
Parameter 4       : fffffa80`08a54010
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+705c0
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+705c0
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\111611-21138-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 837,952
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 100711-20170-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 10/7/2011 10:02:52 AM
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000009f
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000003
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`04382060
Parameter 3       : fffff800`03fe9518
Parameter 4       : fffffa80`045d6d30
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+705c0
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+705c0
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\100711-20170-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 837,952
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091511-24882-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 9/15/2011 3:01:05 PM
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000009f
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000003
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`04361a20
Parameter 3       : fffff800`00b9c518
Parameter 4       : fffffa80`083a1e10
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\091511-24882-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 837,952
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 081911-18283-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 8/19/2011 11:05:57 AM
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000009f
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000003
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`04363a20
Parameter 3       : fffff800`00b9c518
Parameter 4       : fffffa80`07cbabf0
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\081911-18283-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 837,952
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 070211-24991-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 7/2/2011 3:16:40 PM
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`0876fd10
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3       : fffff880`03baffaf
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\070211-24991-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 290,736
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 061411-20716-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 6/14/2011 10:27:16 PM
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1       : fffff881`02b89ae0
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 4       : fffff880`0167a447
Caused By Driver  : tcpip.sys
Caused By Address : tcpip.sys+7a447
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\061411-20716-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 290,736
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 052011-22074-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 5/20/2011 11:06:18 AM
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000009f
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000003
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`0448ca20
Parameter 3       : fffff800`00b9c518
Parameter 4       : fffffa80`03fbeb80
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\052011-22074-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 837,952
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 051611-17518-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 5/16/2011 1:17:17 AM
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000009f
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000003
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`0435ca20
Parameter 3       : fffff800`00b9c518
Parameter 4       : fffffa80`04ad43d0
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\051611-17518-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 837,808
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 032010-19687-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 3/20/2010 12:02:35 AM
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000116
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`06e274e0
Parameter 2       : fffff880`0ff89d50
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : dxgkrnl.sys
Caused By Address : dxgkrnl.sys+5cef8
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+71f00
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\032010-19687-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 1,506,104
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 031910-19765-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 3/19/2010 11:26:06 PM
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000116
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`048eb4e0
Parameter 2       : fffff880`0ffb5d50
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : dxgkrnl.sys
Caused By Address : dxgkrnl.sys+5cef8
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+71f00
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\031910-19765-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 587,832
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 031910-15958-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 3/19/2010 10:58:02 PM
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000116
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`0419e010
Parameter 2       : fffff880`0ffaca20
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : dxgkrnl.sys
Caused By Address : dxgkrnl.sys+5cef8
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+71f00
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\031910-15958-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 590,512
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 031910-28189-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 3/19/2010 12:14:34 AM
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000116
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`0758a010
Parameter 2       : fffff880`0ffc2a20
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : dxgkrnl.sys
Caused By Address : dxgkrnl.sys+5cef8
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+71f00
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\031910-28189-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 510,880
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 031910-19078-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 3/19/2010 12:13:05 AM
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000116
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`06e184e0
Parameter 2       : fffff880`0ff2ca20
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : dxgkrnl.sys
Caused By Address : dxgkrnl.sys+5cef8
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+71f00
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\031910-19078-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 425,016
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 031910-19047-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 3/19/2010 12:04:18 AM
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000116
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`0b1b24e0
Parameter 2       : fffff880`0ffe3a20
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : dxgkrnl.sys
Caused By Address : dxgkrnl.sys+5cef8
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+71f00
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\031910-19047-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 434,712
==================================================


----------



## johnb35

Update sound and video drivers and see if the blue screens continue.  You also may have a memory issue but that could be from the video driver.


----------



## JohnJSal

Ok, I ran Memtest last night. I'm not sure about how it works, but I checked about an hour or so after I started it and at the bottom of the screen it said "Pass complete, no errors, press Esc to exit."

But the "Pass" progress bar at the top still showed 70%, so I let it keep going. This morning I checked again and Pass was back down to 42%, so maybe it just starts over? I have no idea, but it still said no errors were found.

I guess the next step is to update my drivers, but I can't imagine something as simple as that will be the solution to such a major error.

By the way, after resetting from the Memtest, my PC did what it usually does after a crash reset, i.e. it was unresponsive. Specifically, the task bar doesn't seem to work. Programs won't launch from it, the Start button takes a while to load and programs won't launch from there either, and sometimes the task bar is completely frozen (the cursor with the loading circle will appear when I move it down there). However, programs located on my desktop also won't launch, so it doesn't seem to be JUST the task bar.

Finally, I'll just throw it out there that I recently upgraded to the newest version of AdAware. I don't know why that would matter, but the new version does seem a little different, although I've turned off most background-running features.


----------



## johnb35

Memtest doesn't stop unless you stop it yourself.  It takes a certain amount of time to complete one pass of the memory.  

Do yourself a favor.and get rid if adaware, its old and outdated.  You will want to use malwarebytes as your malware scanner.  You still need an AntiVirus program installed.


----------



## JohnJSal

johnb35 said:


> Memtest doesn't stop unless you stop it yourself.  It takes a certain amount of time to complete one pass of the memory.
> 
> Do yourself a favor.and get rid if adaware, its old and outdated.  You will want to use malwarebytes as your malware scanner.  You still need an AntiVirus program installed.



So is it safe to assume that my memory is not the problem? Is there perhaps a better disk check software than the basic one in Windows, so I can test my HDD? 

I will try Malwarebytes, but as far as Ad Aware, like I said I just updated to a brand new version (with a totally redesigned interface), so it doesn't seem outdated to me.

Edit: By the way, was there anything revealing about the results of that Blue Screen View program?

Edit 2: Is Avast good for antivirus? That's what I've been using. It seems pretty good.


----------



## johnb35

Adware is just not very good at detecting malware, not like Malwarebytes or Superantispyware is.  

As far as what bluescreenview showed...

some are referencing problems with directx/video and another is showing issues with your sound driver.  Other issues are vague, could be memory or possible malware infection.  

I would suggest the following and see what comes up.

Please download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from *here* or *here* and save it to your desktop.

Double-click *mbam-setup.exe* and follow the prompts to install the program.
At the end, be sure a checkmark is placed next to
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
 
then click *Finish*.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.  *Please keep updating until it says you have the latest version.*
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform quick scan*, then click *Scan*.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Be sure that everything is checked, and click *Remove Selected*.
A log will be saved automatically which you can access by clicking on the *Logs* tab within Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware

If for some reason Malwarebytes will not install or run please download and run Rkill.scr,  Rkill.exe, or Rkill.com  but *DO NOT *reboot the system and then try installing or running Malwarebytes.  If Rkill (which is a black box) appears and then disappears right away or you get a message saying rkill is infected, keep trying to run rkill until it over powers the infection and temporarily kills it.  Once a log appears on the screen, you can try running malwarebytes or downloading other programs.



Download the HijackThis installer from *here*.  
Run the installer and choose *Install*, indicating that you accept the licence agreement.  The installer will place a shortcut on your desktop and launch HijackThis.

*Vista and Windows 7 users must right click on the hijackthis icon and click on run as.  If the run as option doesn't appear then press and hold the shift key while right clicking on the icon to get it to appear.* 



Click *Do a system scan and save a logfile*

_Most of what HijackThis lists will be harmless or even essential, don't fix anything yet._

Post the logfile that HijackThis produces along with the Malwarebytes Anti-Malware log


----------



## JohnJSal

Ok, I ran both. Here is the log file for Malwarebytes, and following that is the log from HijackThis. I'm heading over to the Nvidia website now to get the latest graphics driver.



> Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.61.0.1400
> www.malwarebytes.org
> 
> Database version: v2012.05.26.05
> 
> Windows 7 Service Pack 1 x64 NTFS
> Internet Explorer 8.0.7601.17514
> John :: JOHN-PC [administrator]
> 
> 5/26/2012 2:16:45 PM
> mbam-log-2012-05-26 (14-16-45).txt
> 
> Scan type: Full scan
> Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM
> Scan options disabled: P2P
> Objects scanned: 371047
> Time elapsed: 54 minute(s), 9 second(s)
> 
> Memory Processes Detected: 0
> (No malicious items detected)
> 
> Memory Modules Detected: 0
> (No malicious items detected)
> 
> Registry Keys Detected: 0
> (No malicious items detected)
> 
> Registry Values Detected: 0
> (No malicious items detected)
> 
> Registry Data Items Detected: 0
> (No malicious items detected)
> 
> Folders Detected: 0
> (No malicious items detected)
> 
> Files Detected: 0
> (No malicious items detected)
> 
> (end)






> Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
> Scan saved at 5:49:07 PM, on 5/26/2012
> Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7601.17514)
> Boot mode: Normal
> 
> Running processes:
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Drive\googledrivesync.exe
> C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Ctxfihlp.exe
> C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastUI.exe
> C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
> C:\PROGRA~2\AD-AWA~1\AdAware.exe
> C:\Users\John\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Drive\googledrivesync.exe
> C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\x86\SetPoint32.exe
> C:\Windows\SysWOW64\CTXFISPI.EXE
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\IELowutil.exe
> C:\Users\John\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
> C:\Users\John\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
> C:\Users\John\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
> C:\Users\John\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
> C:\Users\John\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
> C:\Users\John\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
> C:\Users\John\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
> C:\Users\John\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
> C:\Users\John\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
> C:\Users\John\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
> C:\Users\John\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
> C:\Users\John\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
> C:\Users\John\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
> C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe
> C:\Users\John\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
> C:\Users\John\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
> C:\Users\John\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
> C:\Users\John\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Notepad++\notepad++.exe
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
> 
> R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
> R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
> R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
> R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
> R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
> R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
> R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant =
> R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch =
> R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
> R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
> R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName =
> F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
> O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
> O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
> O2 - BHO: avast! WebRep - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\aswWebRepIE.dll
> O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
> O3 - Toolbar: avast! WebRep - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\aswWebRepIE.dll
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTxfiHlp] CTXFIHLP.EXE
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast5] "C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\avastUI.exe" /nogui
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AmazonGSDownloaderTray] C:\Program Files (x86)\Amazon\Amazon Games & Software Downloader\AmazonGSDownloaderTray.exe
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ad-Aware Antivirus] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\AdAwareLauncher" --windows-run
> O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Malwarebytes Anti-Malware] C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe /install /silent
> O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\John\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
> O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [GoogleDriveSync] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Drive\googledrivesync.exe" /autostart
> O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
> O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
> O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
> O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
> O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2974819261-605809162-2432399574-1005\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'UpdatusUser')
> O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2974819261-605809162-2432399574-1005\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'UpdatusUser')
> O4 - Startup: Dropbox.lnk = John\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe
> O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = ?
> O23 - Service: Ad-Aware Service - Lavasoft Limited - C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\AdAwareService.exe
> O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
> O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
> O23 - Service: Amazon Download Agent - Amazon.com - C:\Program Files (x86)\Amazon\Amazon Games & Software Downloader\AmazonGSDownloaderService.exe
> O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
> O23 - Service: ASP.NET State Service (aspnet_state) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe (file missing)
> O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
> O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
> O23 - Service: Creative Audio Engine Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\CTAELicensing.exe
> O23 - Service: Creative Audio Service (CTAudSvcService) - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Shared Files\CTAudSvc.exe
> O23 - Service: dlbc_device -   - C:\Windows\system32\dlbccoms.exe
> O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
> O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
> O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
> O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
> O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
> O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
> O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\Bluetooth\LBTServ.exe
> O23 - Service: Mozilla Maintenance Service (MozillaMaintenance) - Mozilla Foundation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe
> O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
> O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
> O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe (file missing)
> O23 - Service: NVIDIA Update Service Daemon (nvUpdatusService) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Updatus\daemonu.exe
> O23 - Service: PDAgent - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDAgent.exe
> O23 - Service: PDEngine - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDEngine.exe
> O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
> O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
> O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
> O23 - Service: Ad-Aware (SBAMSvc) - GFI Software - C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\SBAMSvc.exe
> O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
> O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
> O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
> O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
> O23 - Service: NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service (Stereo Service) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
> O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
> O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
> O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
> O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
> O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
> O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
> O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
> O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
> 
> --
> End of file - 11163 bytes


----------



## JohnJSal

I've just updated my graphics drivers, so I'll see how it goes now. I had a hard time finding the drivers for my sound card. The Creative website basically led me in circles because it isn't a new enough card. I registered for the forum to ask there, but new accounts are held back from posting temporarily!

So I'll see if the updated graphics drivers stop it from happening, then I'll try the sound drivers next, if I can find them!


----------



## johnb35

Try this driver.

http://support.creative.com/downloads/download.aspx?nDownloadId=11735


----------



## JohnJSal

johnb35 said:


> Try this driver.
> 
> http://support.creative.com/downloads/download.aspx?nDownloadId=11735



Thank you! I don't know how you found that. I found a page that looked exactly like that, but it didn't have anything below the "no product" image, i.e. no link to the drivers! 

Edit: Is this the same thing: http://support.creative.com/Downloads/searchdownloads.aspx?filename=SBXF_PCDRV_LB_2_18_0015.exe

It doesn't have the "XPVT" part as your link does, but the version number is the same.

P.S. If I had realized my sound card was the Xtremegamer variety, I would have found it on my own. I guess I should learn to check my own signature from time to time! 

Edit 2: Forget all that. I just found the exact same thing you did, now that I chose Xtremegamer.

Edit 3: That particular driver set said it did not support Windows 7, so I'm downloading the next newest release, which is specifically for Windows 7 (albeit released a year earlier).


----------



## johnb35

You may need to get a card that is compatible with windows 7


----------



## JohnJSal

johnb35 said:


> You may need to get a card that is compatible with windows 7



Is mine not? I've never had an issue until now.

And it just crashed again, after I did everything.   The weird thing is, it's happened 3 or 4 times at the same load screen in the game. Not sure if that's just a coincidence, because it happens elsewhere too. Although, it hasn't seemed to happen *outside* of the game lately...


----------



## FuryRosewood

Do a ramtest. Really think we have missed the issue, I genuinely think the ram is faulty, but your going to need to run the test not overnight but for like 12-24 hours. People say this is excessive, but i have had ram that passed, but not after throwing it through that length of time, one bad stick i had took 16 hours to find the bad portion of the module. Else, before doing this, make sure you reseat all your modules, but i had a similar issue with my sisters machine with a e7400, and crucial ballistix, no matter what i did, i couldnt find the bad ram, it was spuratic at best, reseating the ram seemed to help, but lo and behold one stick was bad.


----------



## JohnJSal

FuryRosewood said:


> Do a ramtest. Really think we have missed the issue, I genuinely think the ram is faulty, but your going to need to run the test not overnight but for like 12-24 hours. People say this is excessive, but i have had ram that passed, but not after throwing it through that length of time, one bad stick i had took 16 hours to find the bad portion of the module. Else, before doing this, make sure you reseat all your modules, but i had a similar issue with my sisters machine with a e7400, and crucial ballistix, no matter what i did, i couldnt find the bad ram, it was spuratic at best, reseating the ram seemed to help, but lo and behold one stick was bad.



Is it safe to run it that long? I wouldn't want Memtest to CAUSE a problem! 

I'll be gone all day Monday, so that will be a good time to do it.


----------



## wolfeking

it is safe to run it indefinitely. It will not harm the computer at all.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Just turn the monitor off, ive seen screens burn in the memtest screen >.<


----------



## wolfeking

I thought that burn in went out with CRTs.


----------



## JohnJSal

FuryRosewood said:


> Just turn the monitor off, ive seen screens burn in the memtest screen >.<



Yeah, I definitely did that the other night.


----------



## JohnJSal

Perhaps this will help. I just noticed on the blue screen it said "Page fault in non-paged area." That seemed to be the type/title of the error that caused the crash.

Any fixes to that that don't involve reinstalling Windows?


----------



## FuryRosewood

This is likely not a windows problem, have you ran memtest? Im going to sound like a broken record here, but I really think you have bad ram.


----------



## JohnJSal

FuryRosewood said:


> This is likely not a windows problem, have you ran memtest? Im going to sound like a broken record here, but I really think you have bad ram.



I did the other night and it said no errors were found, but I plan to run it again all day tomorrow. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## johnb35

That does usually mean its a memory issue but could be something else.  I would try a different video card as well.  Do you have the windows 7 install cd?  You may also want to do a sfc /scannow to make sure system files aren't corrupt.


----------



## JohnJSal

johnb35 said:


> That does usually mean its a memory issue but could be something else.  I would try a different video card as well.  Do you have the windows 7 install cd?  You may also want to do a sfc /scannow to make sure system files aren't corrupt.



Ok, just ran scannow and it said no errors or problems were found. I suppose if it HAS to be a hardware issue, RAM is the best thing. Trivial to replace compared to just about any other part. 

Edit: I just want to say, though, that it's very strange how the crashes only happen when I'm playing the game. I'm pretty sure the game ITSELF is not the problem, but I wonder if maybe it's taxing my PC somehow (something with memory?) that milder use, such as browsing like I'm doing right now, doesn't do?


----------



## JohnJSal

Well, 21 hours and 18 passes later Memtest still reports no errors. I hate to actually replace my RAM without knowing for sure there's a problem with it.

As an experiment, I uninstalled Ad-Aware altogether, just to see if that has an effect. Like I mentioned before, the only change to my system prior to these crashes happening was that I updated Ad-Aware. I don't know if that would really cause the problem, but I have Malwarebytes anyway and Ad-Aware was taking a long time to load at startup anyway.

I'll report back if that happens to have an effect.

Otherwise, any other suggestions? Anything in particular to be done about the "Page fault in non-paged area" error that maybe involves just uninstalling something or running other tests?


----------



## johnb35

As said, that error usually always refers to a memory issue but could be malware related.  Just keep us updated.


----------



## JohnJSal

johnb35 said:


> As said, that error usually always refers to a memory issue but could be malware related.  Just keep us updated.



Well, it wasn't Ad Aware because it crashed after I uninstalled it.

However, so far today it has not crashed since I lowered the graphics setting of the game (from Very High to High) and the Anti-aliasing from 4x to 2x. I've also noticed that the load times between areas are shorter, and this tended to be where the crashes happened.

It's too early to tell if this really is the solution, but so far it's looking good.


----------



## johnb35

If I were you, I would get a better video card.  You may be having issues with the card as its getting old.


----------



## JohnJSal

johnb35 said:


> If I were you, I would get a better video card.  You may be having issues with the card as its getting old.



I'm planning to do a complete upgrade soon, so hopefully it will last until I figure out all the new parts I want


----------



## Okedokey

JohnJSal said:


> I'm planning to do a complete upgrade soon, so hopefully it will last until I figure out all the new parts I want



YOu have a nice computer.  Very similar to my old one.  I wouldn't upgrade just yet.  Slam a GTX570 in there and you're done IMO.


----------



## JohnJSal

bigfellla said:


> YOu have a nice computer.  Very similar to my old one.  I wouldn't upgrade just yet.  Slam a GTX570 in there and you're done IMO.



Thanks. The graphics card was definitely the main reason for upgrading, so I can play some newer games. But I figured a Sandy Bridge CPU might be nice, which of course means a new motherboard. The rest can probably stay the same, assuming there isn't actually anything wrong with the HDD or RAM.

(So far, no crashes as of yesterday.)


----------



## Okedokey

Unfortunately you'll need new ram (ddr3) and windows.


----------



## JohnJSal

bigfellla said:


> Unfortunately you'll need new ram (ddr3) and windows.



Oh yeah, I knew that, just wasn't thinking about it for some reason.


----------



## JohnJSal

Well, it's been several days since my last crash, so it seems really to have been that the graphics settings were too high (although that's what they always were for the past year). Turning them down slightly has improved load times, lessened lag (such as when I round a corner and the game has to load everything in sight), and of course has stopped the crashes.

I'm just excited it wasn't actually a hardware problem. Now I can start focusing on upgrading. You'll probably be seeing some posts by me in the near future asking questions about the latest parts. 

Thanks for all the help and advice. It was great that you guys recommended so many tests to run. Much better than being in the dark for about a week, while my PC crashed 2-3 times a day!


----------

